# Tonight



## carolinaboy (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a reminder the new season of duck dynasty startes today.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 27, 2013)

Woohoo! Topwaters unite!!!!


----------



## jpatton (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh great. I wonder how many new skybusting, boat following, internet scouting duck hunters we will have next season!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 27, 2013)

Can't wait! Love the show


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry, Dance moms is on tonight. Maybe I'll catch a re run.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 27, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Sorry, Dance moms is on tonight. Maybe I'll catch a re run.


----------



## drewclayon (Feb 27, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Oh great. I wonder how many new skybusting, boat following, internet scouting duck hunters we will have next season!!!



Aight this the truth


----------



## 18dawg (Feb 27, 2013)

I like the show myself,they seem to be good people,their needs to be more shows like this on T.V. Just my .02


----------



## doublebrowtine (Feb 27, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Oh great. I wonder how many new skybusting, boat following, internet scouting duck hunters we will have next season!!!



Got to start somewhere, is that how you got started?


----------



## Burney Mac (Feb 27, 2013)

Duck Commander was alright 15 years ago when not many people knew who they were. It was just Phil and Warren Cocco shooting the ole Browning hump backs in the swamps. Of course back then they were shooting Browning shotguns by choice. Not because someone was paying them to do so. Now, thanks largely to the show you can pull up at any boat ramp in the southeast and see first hand what duck dynasty, and other shows have done. I know it was bad before, but dang son, it's a whole new ball game now. Some guys don't even bother putting decoys in a bag anymore. They just stop by the local bass pro, pick up a doz. GHG decoys and throw the box in the bass boat. I guess the cardboard box is a good idea if it doen't get wet or muddy. If done correctly by the newbie duck commander, duck dynasty guys it should be fine. They'll end up setting up so close to your spread they won't need to put their decoys out, just hunt off of yours. Also, when you get back to the boat ramp you'll have the local drunk crappie fisherman guy asking you if you got that new duck dynasty call yet. Don't miss it boys. A new season is upon us, and it starts at 10 pm tonight. My .02


----------



## GoodWoody (Feb 27, 2013)

18dawg said:


> I like the show myself,they seem to be good people,their needs to be more shows like this on T.V. Just my .02



I agree.  The world could definitely use some more shows like this with good moral values and down home country roots.


----------



## wray912 (Feb 27, 2013)

18dawg said:


> I like the show myself,they seem to be good people,their needs to be more shows like this on T.V. Just my .02



Only if they are based on deer huntin or somethin else and maybe itll take the "pros" with it


----------



## trophyslayer (Feb 27, 2013)

18dawg said:


> I like the show myself,they seem to be good people,their needs to be more shows like this on T.V. Just my .02



I too like the show... I think it is alot better than the rest of the crud on tv.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 27, 2013)

I like Happy Feet 1 and 2 myself.  Or even Cars 1 and 2. How that is FUNNY RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 27, 2013)

doublebrowtine said:


> Got to start somewhere, is that how you got started?



Actually it is not. If you must know i spent a whole season when i first started sittin on the side of beaver ponds trying to figure it out myself. It took me the whole season but i finally killed a wood duck without someone showing me what to do. Since then i have learned a LOT and feel i am a better hunter because i didnt depend on some one to hold my hand or followed people around because i was too lazy to get out and scout. Feels a lot better when you get it done on your own


----------



## duckyaker90 (Feb 27, 2013)

The show is about the lives of duck hunters not duck hunting.


----------



## good33 (Feb 27, 2013)

so they are teaching how to duck hunt on the show now?


----------



## GAGE (Feb 27, 2013)

Call me a top water, as I have only been duck hunting 17 years. My family and I love the show, and real or not I am happy that today's duck men share a little of their lives that many would love to be living.


----------



## waterdogs (Feb 28, 2013)

The show is a joke> cant stand to listen to all of them try to talk the same way> its all about the money.


----------



## FASTnSPEEDY (Feb 28, 2013)

trophyslayer said:


> I too like the show... I think it is alot better than the rest of the crud on tv.


It's a great show, I look forward to it each week. I agree, it's nice to have a show on that's clean.


----------



## Ryanbig (Feb 28, 2013)

If anybody is a turkey hunter, and saw when they did the episode where Si and willies older brother go turkey hunting. It was very embarrising when they obviously shot a pen raised bird. Thought it put a bad perception on turkey hunters. But other than that I think they are funny and at least give rednecks some spotlight and a country lifestyle.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 28, 2013)

anyone notice si shooting a beratta also like them showing a little dog work and that poddle that si had was goofy looking but he did at least retrieve to hand.


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 28, 2013)

Willie is all about the money but I can't say the same about Phil if he was all about the money he would have played football terry Bradshaw who is now in the hall of fame was his backup qb in college but all Phil wanted to do was hunt I like the show and don't miss an episode I don't watch tv to learn things I watch tv for entertainment


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 28, 2013)

Burney Mac said:


> Duck Commander was alright 15 years ago when not many people knew who they were. It was just Phil and Warren Cocco shooting the ole Browning hump backs in the swamps. Of course back then they were shooting Browning shotguns by choice. Not because someone was paying them to do so. Now, thanks largely to the show you can pull up at any boat ramp in the southeast and see first hand what duck dynasty, and other shows have done. I know it was bad before, but dang son, it's a whole new ball game now. Some guys don't even bother putting decoys in a bag anymore. They just stop by the local bass pro, pick up a doz. GHG decoys and throw the box in the bass boat. I guess the cardboard box is a good idea if it doen't get wet or muddy. If done correctly by the newbie duck commander, duck dynasty guys it should be fine. They'll end up setting up so close to your spread they won't need to put their decoys out, just hunt off of yours. Also, when you get back to the boat ramp you'll have the local drunk crappie fisherman guy asking you if you got that new duck dynasty call yet. Don't miss it boys. A new season is upon us, and it starts at 10 pm tonight. My .02



This is it. Why I dont hunt Rhetts Island, Seminole, etc. anymore. I will just take my stupid woodies at the creek without all the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 28, 2013)

Judging by the statuses on Facebook last night and this morning we'll have a lot more company at the boat ramp next year.

As a side note, I like the show, but then again I was watching Duck Commanders long before Duck Dynasty ever came out. I wish they'd go back to just making hunting shows again, they were much better.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 28, 2013)

The show stinks, they are sellouts.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 28, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> The show stinks, they are sellouts.



this


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ryanbig said:


> If anybody is a turkey hunter, and saw when they did the episode where Si and willies older brother go turkey hunting. It was. ery embarrising when they obviously shot a pen raised bird. Thought it put a bad perception on turkey hunters. But other than that I think they are funny and at least give rednecks some spotlight and a country lifestyle.



Ya that was a joke and that is how they portray duck hunting. If people think that in real life they drive around in a camo limo and play with swords at work then I dont what to tell ya. It has become a cheesy reality show but hey it is on a&e so what can you expect.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 28, 2013)

Burney Mac said:


> Duck Commander was alright 15 years ago when not many people knew who they were. It was just Phil and Warren Cocco shooting the ole Browning hump backs in the swamps. Of course back then they were shooting Browning shotguns by choice. Not because someone was paying them to do so. Now, thanks largely to the show you can pull up at any boat ramp in the southeast and see first hand what duck dynasty, and other shows have done. I know it was bad before, but dang son, it's a whole new ball game now. Some guys don't even bother putting decoys in a bag anymore. They just stop by the local bass pro, pick up a doz. GHG decoys and throw the box in the bass boat. I guess the cardboard box is a good idea if it doen't get wet or muddy. If done correctly by the newbie duck commander, duck dynasty guys it should be fine. They'll end up setting up so close to your spread they won't need to put their decoys out, just hunt off of yours. Also, when you get back to the boat ramp you'll have the local drunk crappie fisherman guy asking you if you got that new duck dynasty call yet. Don't miss it boys. A new season is upon us, and it starts at 10 pm tonight. My .02


anight that right.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 28, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> The show stinks, they are sellouts.





GSURugger said:


> this



If y'all could see their bank accounts, you'd be "sellouts" too.


----------



## maughdr (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd sellout for hunting anytime u want


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 28, 2013)

maughdr said:


> I'd sellout for hunting anytime u want



You ain't lyin'. I quit my job right now if somebody would pay me a tenth of what they make every year.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 28, 2013)

*Whole lot of crying in this thread*

Sellouts, It is a real shame that they own countless acres to hunt, are sponsored by some pretty good products, are marketing experts, make a ton of money videoing and selling duck hunts, building calls, doing a very popular real or not tv show , travel in a sweet rv, have lots of toys,  and are community and church going folks.


----------



## across the river (Feb 28, 2013)

waterdogs said:


> The show is a joke> cant stand to listen to all of them try to talk the same way> its all about the money.



Of course is it about the money.    I assume you go to work everyday, I would be willing to bet you don't go for free.   The show is marketing, plain and simple.  The more they sell the brand, them more people buy their products, and the more money they make. Unlike the hunting show they had on the outdoor channel, the A&E covers a much broader market than just hunters.   I think it is actually pretty ingenious on there part.  I'm not a big fan of the show, but it doesn't make them sell outs or a joke because they figured out a way to appeal to the masses.


----------



## pignjig10lb (Feb 28, 2013)

The show is about family, and has always been about family. They also put God in the for front of many of the messages they share and my family loves it. I'm glad to have a great family show on TV for a change.


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 28, 2013)

GAGE said:


> Sellouts, It is a real shame that they own countless acres to hunt, are sponsored by some pretty good products, are marketing experts, make a ton of money videoing and selling duck hunts, building calls, doing a very popular real or not tv show , travel in a sweet rv, have lots of toys,  and are community and church going folks.



This...give me a break. Half the guys crying about what sellouts these guys are and how fake the show is would trample a small child for the chance to get their picture taken with "the duck men". Appreciate the show for what it is...a funny tv series about a good natured group of people who live and work together. Yes, a lot of it is fake. Yes, it is about the money. No, it isn't a hunting show...it's basically a family reality series. At least it isn't glorifying pregnant teenagers and fat, white trash pageant girls. If I had kids, this is the kind of program I would sit down to watch as a family. Have you watched a hunting or fishing show lately? All of these guys are w-h-o-r-e-s for their sponsors, some are just worse than others...I can't think of a single one that doesn't make some note of whatever gun he's shooting, call he's blowing, you name it, and accredit it with their success that day.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 28, 2013)

duck-dawg said:


> . At least it isn't glorifying pregnant teenagers and fat, white trash pageant girls.



These are the types of ladies real duck men grow to love. I have a few in SEMO that have bigger beards than the duck men and have so much rice in their craw they cajun squeal with the best of em. 

They are sellouts with crappy duck calls. Yall act like if youre nice to em on here you have a chance to hunt their land or something.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 28, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> These are the types of ladies real duck men grow to love. I have a few in SEMO that have bigger beards than the duck men and have so much rice in their craw they cajun squeal with the best of em.


 



> They are sellouts with crappy duck calls. Yall act like if youre nice to em on here you have a chance to hunt their land or something.



 I'm gonna call down there to the duck commanders wharehouse and ask to speak to Phil Robertson and I'm gonna tell him to join this forum and reply to this thread and quote your post and give you a strongly worded reply.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm gonna call down there to the duck commanders wharehouse and ask to speak to Phil Robertson and I'm gonna tell him to join this forum and reply to this thread and quote your post and give you a strongly worded reply.





If you do, tell him to read the rules and be nice, or I will ban him, I don`t care who he is. I don`t know those folks from Adam`s housecat. Never seen one minute of the show.


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 28, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> These are the types of ladies real duck men grow to love. I have a few in SEMO that have bigger beards than the duck men and have so much rice in their craw they cajun squeal with the best of em.
> 
> They are sellouts with crappy duck calls. Yall act like if youre nice to em on here you have a chance to hunt their land or something.



So let me get this straight...you're telling me duck commander calls aren't the best on the market?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> If you do, tell him to read the rules and be nice, or I will ban him, I don`t care who he is. I don`t know those folks from Adam`s housecat. Never seen one minute of the show.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> If you do, tell him to read the rules and be nice, or I will ban him, I don`t care who he is. I don`t know those folks from Adam`s housecat. Never seen one minute of the show.



Nic you could get a leading role with that dang beard! And I'd bet you could make a better duck call out of a dull deer antler.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 28, 2013)

duck-dawg said:


> So let me get this straight...you're telling me duck commander calls aren't the best on the market?



Second best right behind a dollar general kazoo


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 28, 2013)

CLDUCKS said:


> I would be a sellout too



I cant read this. Can you blow it up?


----------



## Burney Mac (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey Jack, they must be Happy Happy Happy.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 28, 2013)

Burney Mac said:


> Hey Jack, they must be Happy Happy Happy.



Ive never heard that before. Youre so inventive.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2013)

awww, man.......
They done blown the whole thread up. i hate it when that happens.


----------



## Burney Mac (Feb 28, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Ive never heard that before. Youre so inventive.



Thanks, I heard it on a t.v. show one time.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 28, 2013)

Yall know how much Phil use to charge to come speak at a church? Yall know how much he charges now?


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 28, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> Yall know how much Phil use to charge to come speak at a church? Yall know how much he charges now?



Give us the numbers, ducky.


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 28, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> Yall know how much Phil use to charge to come speak at a church? Yall know how much he charges now?



Enlighten us...


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 28, 2013)

fishndinty said:


> Give us the numbers, ducky.



Never trust a man of god who has more money than you do


----------



## southerngreenscape (Feb 28, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Ya that was a joke and that is how they portray duck hunting. If people think that in real life they drive around in a camo limo and play with swords at work then I dont what to tell ya. It has become a cheesy reality show but hey it is on a&e so what can you expect.



what if a&e saw your duck hunting videos and wanted to make you a tv show on duck hunting or whatever else it is  you do I guess you would say no right I think you and every other negative person on this thread are jealous,but you did watch the show right


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 28, 2013)

southerngreenscape said:


> what if a&e saw your duck hunting videos and wanted to make you a tv show on duck hunting or whatever else it is  you do I guess you would say no right I think you and every other negative person on this thread are jealous,but you did watch the show right



that almost hurt my feelings. If you don't like my videos then don't watch them!!!! Ya i watched them last night wearing full UA camo, holding a blue sweet tea cup, wearing face paint, with a duck decoy sitting in a yeti cooler at my feet, holding my shotgun loaded with black clouds!!!! By the way did you stop at the gas station on the corner of wheeler road and i20 today?


----------



## s mealer28 (Feb 28, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> Yall know how much Phil use to charge to come speak at a church? Yall know how much he charges now?



$3,500 was what we were quoted


----------



## Burney Mac (Feb 28, 2013)

s mealer28 said:


> $3,500 was what we were quoted



Wow. Kinda feel bad for my preacher now. Unless things have changed I'm guessing they're still reading out of the same book. I hear he starts off with a lesson on how to blow a duck call. That must be why the price tag is so high.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Feb 28, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> that almost hurt my feelings. If you don't like my videos then don't watch them!!!! Ya i watched them last night wearing full UA camo, holding a blue sweet tea cup, wearing face paint, with a duck decoy sitting in a yeti cooler at my feet, holding my shotgun loaded with black clouds!!!! By the way did you stop at the gas station on the corner of wheeler road and i20 today?



I know thats probaly exactly what u did, and I watch ur videos cause I do like them, Yeah I was there today


----------



## labsnducks (Feb 28, 2013)

Noticed Phil was shooting a old a5 in the dove hunting episode.  Wonder what Benelli thinks of that.


----------



## labsnducks (Feb 28, 2013)

Noticed Phil was shooting a old a5 in the dove hunting episode.  Wonder what Benelli thinks of that.


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 28, 2013)

ThunderRoad, 
What did the Robertsons ever do to you to make you bash them?  They are good family men.  Do you hate their duck calls that much?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 1, 2013)

s mealer28 said:


> $3,500 was what we were quoted



Honestly that doesn't seem like that bad of a price. You figure in plane tickets, hotel rooms and expenses while here and I'm sure he's not traveling alone so that adds to it. He's probably not pocketing near as much as you would think out of that $3500.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 1, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Honestly that doesn't seem like that bad of a price. You figure in plane tickets, hotel rooms and expenses while here and I'm sure he's not traveling alone so that adds to it. He's probably not pocketing near as much as you would think out of that $3500.



Yep. Add to that, that he has to be away from his family during that time.

I don't know why people think he should work for free.


----------



## ryano (Mar 1, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Honestly that doesn't seem like that bad of a price. You figure in plane tickets, hotel rooms and expenses while here and I'm sure he's not traveling alone so that adds to it. He's probably not pocketing near as much as you would think out of that $3500.



Dont try to bring logic into this discussion


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Yep. Add to that, that he has to be away from his family during that time.
> 
> I don't know why people think he should work for free.



Kind of how I was thinking. If only 2 of them go I bet he's only pocketing about $1500 a trip depending on where he's going. I can't say I blame him. At a certain point you've got to make the price high enough that you're not obligated to something every day. And honestly if they're making that much money, you've got to make worth their time, otherwise why would they leave when they can stay at home and make more money.


----------



## BMCS (Mar 1, 2013)

s mealer28 said:


> $3,500 was what we were quoted



Thats to cover the diesel in the RV.   

I think I like the show because I can relate to most of the events that take place on this show and have friends that are just like them.  

I also like the end of the show.  Phil Praying, Family Dinner, and Willie putting out a positive message about  the show.


----------



## tcoker (Mar 1, 2013)

duck-dawg said:


> This...give me a break. Half the guys crying about what sellouts these guys are and how fake the show is would trample a small child for the chance to get their picture taken with "the duck men". Appreciate the show for what it is...a funny tv series about a good natured group of people who live and work together. Yes, a lot of it is fake. Yes, it is about the money. No, it isn't a hunting show...it's basically a family reality series. At least it isn't glorifying pregnant teenagers and fat, white trash pageant girls. If I had kids, this is the kind of program I would sit down to watch as a family. Have you watched a hunting or fishing show lately? All of these guys are w-h-o-r-e-s for their sponsors, some are just worse than others...I can't think of a single one that doesn't make some note of whatever gun he's shooting, call he's blowing, you name it, and accredit it with their success that day.



This^^^^
My 8 year old figured out that this wasn't a hunting show. It's just a bunch of long haired country boys doing goofy stuff and being funny all with a good wholesome base. Yeah I can dig that.

Haters gonna hate. Seriously Jealousy gets you no where.



Burney Mac said:


> Hey Jack, they must be Happy Happy Happy.



To have such harsh words about it, you have clearly watched it more than once. 



ThunderRoad said:


> Never trust a man of god who has more money than you do



I've read the Bible personally and have it in a couple translations and haven't seen anywhere in it where "preachers"/disciples/prophets were not allowed to be wealthy, or where it's a sin to be wealthy. It is possible to be rich and humble. 



Burney Mac said:


> Wow. Kinda feel bad for my preacher now. Unless things have changed I'm guessing they're still reading out of the same book. I hear he starts off with a lesson on how to blow a duck call. That must be why the price tag is so high.



Seriously?  Wow. Some people live in bubbles I think. People line up in droves and pay ticket prices to go hear all sorts of people speak. I've seen churches past standing room only for Tim Tebow and Tony Dungy. I would guess Phil Robertson would be a pretty good draw as well. Churches spend money everyday on ways to get new/lost souls in the doors. This is a pretty good way I think. 

Don't be mad because no one wants to hear you speak.

Have a nice day!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 1, 2013)

^^^ Well stated tcoker!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Mar 1, 2013)

Y'all are right. I've been so narrow minded. I think I will trade in my cutdowns, Hobo's, and Echo's for some balsa wood calls today. I hear that balsa really brings em in and it floats to boot!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Mar 1, 2013)

labsnducks said:


> Noticed Phil was shooting a old a5 in the dove hunting episode.  Wonder what Benelli thinks of that.



no longer sponsored by benelli all their other sponsors are on the duck commander website but not benelli


----------



## GAGE (Mar 1, 2013)

*Must be some of you all hardcores!*

“That’s what happened with Duck Dynasty. We all sit and watch it and have a good time. I’ve heard (complaints) from a few hardcore hunters, but a show like that is on A&E and not the hunting channels.” - duck-dynastys-willie-robertson


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 1, 2013)

Anytime the word "duck" is mentioned nowadays on TV, the "diehard, never had anyone show me anything, self taught hardcore" hunters hae o complain.  

Rnelson, you never answered the question the guy asked you.  If a huge TV production compant asked to air your shows, would you decline for fear of making more "wannabe" duck huners out there?  C'mon man amswer the question.

Funny how their calls suck so bad, yet Phil was using the sametype calls back"then" when he was "really killin ducks".


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 1, 2013)

i wonder do all the "self taught" or real duck hunters ever take any Newbies hunting.  Or any young people. If so then wouldn't that be going against what they believe?  

I mean why take any "newbie" on a duck hunt?  They need to get out and learn the hard way or they will only be a topwater.

glad my son is a topwater, yea, he goes huntng with me. I'm not "expert" enough to tell him to "go learn it on your own boy, like I did."

Here are a few pics of some newbies. don't be hatin cause I'm creating new duck hunters.  BTW we watch duck dynasty too.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok  4 years ago it was 3500 bucks when he came to newnan,   Just this month the quote to come speak at the same church for the same amount of time  and pretty much the same time of year in April it was 30 grand.  30 grand ????????????????????????????????  They told em no thanks...

That's as bad as the 10k duckhunts with them,  If they can get someone to pay that kinda money for public speaking engagments and guided duckhunts then more power to em but not this guy...  I will support them by watching there show.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 1, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Anytime the word "duck" is mentioned nowadays on TV, the "diehard, never had anyone show me anything, self taught hardcore" hunters hae o complain.
> 
> Rnelson, you never answered the question the guy asked you.  If a huge TV production compant asked to air your shows, would you decline for fear of making more "wannabe" duck huners out there?  C'mon man amswer the question.
> 
> Funny how their calls suck so bad, yet Phil was using the sametype calls back"then" when he was "really killin ducks".



I would hope that if a great opportunity like that ever arised for me that it would be a hunting show and not comic relief. I have my own ideas about what a duck hunting show should be about and i will probably never get the opportunity to have one but i think a show with people as famous as they are would showcase the sport in a way to help our dying sport of hunting. True people are watching this show that dont hunt and that is great but i would like to see some education about the sport showing good hunter etiquite, instructions on calling, how to get started, and give a better picture to non hunters about the sport. Now i know the first thing that is going to be said is that it is not a hunting show and i know that but with as many people that it has gotten interested in the sport they should incorporate a little bit of it in the show, but i guess that wouldn't get viewers. On a second note why do yall keep throwing my videos out there??? Sounds like i might not be the jealous one.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 1, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> i wonder do all the "self taught" or real duck hunters ever take any Newbies hunting.  Or any young people. If so then wouldn't that be going against what they believe?
> 
> I mean why take any "newbie" on a duck hunt?  They need to get out and learn the hard way or they will only be a topwater.
> 
> ...



Hey man I normally don't let too much stuff get to me but this as well as your last comment was obviously directed at me. If it is any of your business I have hunted with several people over the last few years that were new to duck hunting and will gladly share with them what I know. I have no problem with new people to the sport. What I have a problem with is people that want something for nothing and think it is a gimme game. I think it is great that you take your son hunting and I don't really know where you were coming from with that. You get on the defensive real quick I have noticed even when a thread is not about you and I don't know why. I never once called you or any one out but you come shooting directly back at me as you did in another thread about taxidermy. If you think the show is the greatest thing since sliced cheese then I am as happy as possum eating persimmons for ya but don't come bashing me when I called no one out or directed a negative comment toward you. I didn't have a dad that hunted at ALL!! I picked up most of the stuff I know about hunting by studying the sport and learning through friends that I made. So forgive me if I don't feel sorry for the 17 year old mommies boy that watched one episode of duck dynasty and then mom bought him a $15,000 duck boat so he can follow you around the lake and set up 75 yards away from you and skybust at every bird and blow a hail call at a group of ringers!!!! If you had or have someone to teach you that is great and if you don't there are right and wrong ways to go about learning. I know because I was/am that guy. I say am because I still learn something every time I go out and always will. This whole thing has blown out of proportion so I would appreciate if any more comments need to be said towards me that it is in a PM.


----------



## Burney Mac (Mar 2, 2013)

Everything they have, or stand for is up for the highest bid now. There is no more loyalty to companies, brands, or to people. Some say good job, way to market the product. I say good job, way to be swallowed up by corporate america and give in. I remember the days when you would hear the word duck commander and your ears would perk up. There was a time when not to many folks knew who they were, even in the duck hunting world. Now they are a household name and so is the brand. I hear duck commander, duckmen, duck dynasty and I laugh on the inside. What their brand once stood for has since fallen to the waistside and been forgotten about by them. They sell to the highest bidder. In my eyes quality of the product and the brand has been compromised due to their cashing in on "yuppies".


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok so if they started out shooting Browning A5's then switched to Benelli and now back to Browning. Don't really sound like sellin out.  I'm a diehard Remington man, but I may one day shoot aBeretta. would that make me a sell out?


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 2, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Hey man I normally don't let too much stuff get to me but this as well as your last comment was obviously directed at me. If it is any of your business I have hunted with several people over the last few years that were new to duck hunting and will gladly share with them what I know. I have no problem with new people to the sport. What I have a problem with is people that want something for nothing and think it is a gimme game. I think it is great that you take your son hunting and I don't really know where you were coming from with that. You get on the defensive real quick I have noticed even when a thread is not about you and I don't know why. I never once called you or any one out but you come shooting directly back at me as you did in another thread about taxidermy. If you think the show is the greatest thing since sliced cheese then I am as happy as possum eating persimmons for ya but don't come bashing me when I called no one out or directed a negative comment toward you. I didn't have a dad that hunted at ALL!! I picked up most of the stuff I know about hunting by studying the sport and learning through friends that I made. So forgive me if I don't feel sorry for the 17 year old mommies boy that watched one episode of duck dynasty and then mom bought him a $15,000 duck boat so he can follow you around the lake and set up 75 yards away from you and skybust at every bird and blow a hail call at a group of ringers!!!! If you had or have someone to teach you that is great and if you don't there are right and wrong ways to go about learning. I know because I was/am that guy. I say am because I still learn something every time I go out and always will. This whole thing has blown out of proportion so I would appreciate if any more comments need to be said towards me that it is in a PM.



Sent a pm to ya. 

And no, I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## vrooom (Mar 2, 2013)

If you did it for money, then yes

And it looks like they are beretta men now


----------



## doublebrowtine (Mar 2, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> i wonder do all the "self taught" or real duck hunters ever take any Newbies hunting.  Or any young people. If so then wouldn't that be going against what they believe?
> 
> I mean why take any "newbie" on a duck hunt?  They need to get out and learn the hard way or they will only be a topwater.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talkin aboutway to gokeep up the good workoh, Me and my boys watch Duck Dynasty too


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 2, 2013)

vrooom said:


> If you did it for money, then yes
> 
> And it looks like they are beretta men now



Tecnically speaking, Beretta owns Benelli so they didn't sell out.

So vroom, would you switch gun companies for free guns?  Be truthful.


----------



## drdarby45 (Mar 2, 2013)

Whats Duck Dynasty?


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 2, 2013)

drdarby45 said:


> Whats Duck Dynasty?



LOL,  u don't watch much TV do ya?


----------



## FOD (Mar 3, 2013)

???


----------



## Woods Savvy (Mar 3, 2013)

I think a lot of you quickly shift your own personal shortcomings to the blame game.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 3, 2013)

Good post woods Savvy,  but you know it's the duck men's fault i can't kill any ducks.


----------



## andyparm (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you all for the amusement this morning. I only have one question. Y'all keep referring to shotguns by weird names like Benelli and Browning. Are those real brands? I thought the only company making shotguns is Beretta...Thoughts?


----------



## tcoker (Mar 4, 2013)

8 minutes of sponsorships on every "hunting show" on outdoor channel,pursuit,whatever else is on, that's ok though. Hunting shows have sponsors like Nascar's. But have a non-hunting family comdey show on A&E that has no gunmakers,boats,shells,coolers,or anything else and they are sell-outs....

Did I miss something, I'm usually a follow the logic guy and I'm so confused. I haven't seen one mention of Beretta,Browning,Benelli or any other gunmaker. No Federal,Winchester,Hevi,Black Clouds. I haven't even seen them using a YETI cooler yet. If I was paying them to use my stuff I'd have a bunch of questions. I've seen the guns on the show, I've also seen Toyota trucks (new and old which may be a sponsor), american flag bandanas, cast iron skillets, Christmas Lights,and poodles. Man, I guess they are selling themselves out for everything. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever bought a product because I saw someone on TV using it, so quite frankly they can use a Kreighof for all I care, I'm not getting one.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 4, 2013)

tcoker said:


> 8 minutes of sponsorships on every "hunting show" on outdoor channel,pursuit,whatever else is on, that's ok though. Hunting shows have sponsors like Nascar's. But have a non-hunting family comdey show on A&E that has no gunmakers,boats,shells,coolers,or anything else and they are sell-outs....
> 
> Did I miss something, I'm usually a follow the logic guy and I'm so confused. I haven't seen one mention of Beretta,Browning,Benelli or any other gunmaker. No Federal,Winchester,Hevi,Black Clouds. I haven't even seen them using a YETI cooler yet. If I was paying them to use my stuff I'd have a bunch of questions. I've seen the guns on the show, I've also seen Toyota trucks (new and old which may be a sponsor), american flag bandanas, cast iron skillets, Christmas Lights,and poodles. Man, I guess they are selling themselves out for everything. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever bought a product because I saw someone on TV using it, so quite frankly they can use a Kreighof for all I care, I'm not getting one.



Yea but you see only real duck hunters would never "sell out" to any sponsor.   It's just a way to make the self taught,REAL, tried and true duckers feel better about themselves to claim they don't watch the show. But the same ones that fuss about the show would be the 1st one to jump at oportunity to hunt with them and be on TV.


----------



## tcoker (Mar 5, 2013)

andyparm said:


> Thank you all for the amusement this morning. I only have one question. Y'all keep referring to shotguns by weird names like Benelli and Browning. Are those real brands? I thought the only company making shotguns is Beretta...Thoughts?



LOL... They have to have other brands, if not how would you know how awesome a Beretta really is. Luxury car vs. a pinto. Yeah they both get you from A to B but the ride is just so much better with a Beretta. lol


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 5, 2013)

I thought Beretta only made handguns.


----------



## vrooom (Mar 6, 2013)

I thought they only made motorbikes


----------



## vrooom (Mar 6, 2013)

Or was that milli binilli?

Either way, I remember


----------



## WhackemWilly (Mar 6, 2013)

Good Lord.... I typically don't post on GON, I usually just look at a few threads on occasion. But just about every time I get on the waterfowl forum, it seems to be the same people doing the same thing. Someone will say something, then somebody gets offended and starts attacking. I'm not bashing everybody, or the whole forum. I just think people should not get so upset over something on a website..


----------



## carolinaboy (Mar 6, 2013)

If it wasn't for the harassing and complaining there would be nothing to read.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Mar 6, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> If it wasn't for the harassing and complaining there would be nothing to read.



Thats what I  like about this forum...character building.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 6, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Thats what I  like about this forum...character building.


----------



## BufordBassmaster12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hunter0884 said:


> Willie is all about the money but I can't say the same about Phil if he was all about the money he would have played football terry Bradshaw who is now in the hall of fame was his backup qb in college but all Phil wanted to do was hunt I like the show and don't miss an episode I don't watch tv to learn things I watch tv for entertainment



this is true!! "he chose the bucks, I chose the ducks" actual quote from Phil Robertson


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 7, 2013)

sometimes folks get their underoos in a wad regardless of whether you are referring to them or not. So touchy these  days.


----------



## tcoker (Mar 11, 2013)

".... I see this guy get out of the car and the first thing I think is, here's someone with... Mother issues." (para) Phil Robertson

This stuff is great


----------

